# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Dr.Web: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe - инфицирован Trojan.MulDrop1.3316

## AndreyKa

По сообщению представителя Dr.Web: http://forum.drweb.com/index.php?sho...dpost&p=386648 ложное срабатывание исправлено.
Но на текущий момент пользователи ещё не получили исправленные базы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Уже разошлось по серверам.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Уже успело и выпилить на 10 машинах  :Sad:

----------


## nisome

Только языковой панели конец настал на нескольких компьютерах.  :Sad:  DrWeb её "вылечил" кардинально.
Обнаружил случайно, что файла нет. Час мучился, пытался включить панель, Windows молча её и дополнительные текстовые службы выключал.

----------

